# BNR32 Front bumper



## j3d1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone got one for sale? 

Stock or aftermarket.

Car is going to paint in a few weeks and dont have time to repair mine.

Thanks


----------



## Cobiemcallister (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a BNR32 front bumper mate. Please contact me on 0481744710. Cobie.


----------



## Rysonjairy (May 16, 2021)

Hey


----------

